# Upgrading to Windows 7..?



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Planning to upgrade to Windows 7..?

I'm a Microsoft MVP and, while Windows is not my specialty, I'm seeing some pretty fervent "thumbs up" from the Windows MVPs.

Starting today you can pre-order Windows 7 through Amazon. Two editions, Home Premium and Professional, are available - and at Amazon they are 50% off, until July 11 or while supplies last.

You can see more at the Windows 7 Resource Page.

I'm particularly liking the new Jump Lists and Aero Shake features. Other new Windows 7 goodies are Snap, a new Device Stage way of managing cameras and other devices you connect to your PC, and much simplified and improved support for home group networks. A big "YES" to that last one - Vista was a bear for me to set up with my home network.

If you're thinking of upgrading, here's KB's affiliate link to the Window 7 upgrade page on Amazon:


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am not sure yet if I will upgrade to Windows 7, as I am a new Mac user, and that has made me realize I may not even want to continue with Windows past the 3 mo old Sony Vaio I got because it has a blu ray player lol and the desktop I have.

The prices on Amazon are fantastic though,so I guess I should make up my mind soon


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Harvey. Megan was discussing this issue with me last night, and I thought I might pre-order today, but got busy and forgot. Think I'll check in there to see how the supply is. I think I'd like Windows 7, and I know that, in the long run, I'll think I have to have it in order to keep up with the latest software.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be upgrading to Snow Leopard soon.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I have Vista Business 32-Bit, which means I have to go with Win 7 Professional at the very least. Not as attractive in price as Home. I know I could still get Home and do a clean install, but I think an extra $50 is worth it to avoid that hassle.

Question: Would it be possible to upgrade from Vista 32-bit to Win 7 64-bit, or is that not feasible, more trouble than it's worth, etc.?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'll be upgrading to Snow Leopard soon.


me too


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

CS said:


> Question: Would it be possible to upgrade from Vista 32-bit to Win 7 64-bit, or is that not feasible, more trouble than it's worth, etc.?


Good question.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm on XP Pro on my Mac Book Pro and won't go to Vista, but I did just pre-order Win 7 Home Premium on Amazon. For $50 that's a ridiculous price to not do it, IMHO. I will also be upgrading to Snow Leopard as well.

BTW- Harvey, the Win 7 resource page isn't working, but the pre-order page is. Here's a quick link the Win 7 comparison page: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/compare-editions


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay I've been wanting to get Windows 7 on my XP Professional machine, but I am worried about a few things.  I no longer have the key for my XP.  In fact I could not get XP at the time of building my computer and therefore had to use a friend's upgrade disc to upgrade from an old Windows ME install disk I had.  Do you know if upgrading to Windows 7 will require any sorts of keys or something from my XP?  Also, does anyone know if this has multiple licenses?  We have 4 computers.  I'm pretty sure that means one upgrade each, but I don't want to buy four then realize I could have only needed one or two.

I'd be willing to buy the flat out version, but they don't have that one discounted and it hardly seems fair that you can save over 50% on an upgrade but not a dime on the whole version.  So I am hoping I can somehow upgrade.  Thanks!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I believe that you'll have to do a full install of Win 7 if you're upgrading from Win XP, (meaning you'll have to format your Windows partition once XP has been verified) so you probably won't need anything except XP installed on your HDD and a valid key for Win 7. I could be wrong though, so I would take a good look at the Win 7 site for more advice.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks.  We do have the four machines so I figure we can just buy four and try the first on the XP machine then if that doesn't work it can be used on one of the others and the still sealed one returned.  It looks like I'm liable to get a better break on the full version when it's actually released and hopefully people will have sales, but this way all my bases are covered.

I have my machine all screwed up so I almost want to go with a fresh install anyway.  We bought a copy of XP off some site and it ended up being a fake, so now I have two harddrives, one with a locked down version of XP on it that won't work that I did a full format on but it still thinks the XP install is there.  When I start my computer it gives me the option to choose XP Professional which works, XP home which is the screwed up version, and XP installation disk which isn't even in my machine.  So now when I try to put the Windows 7 beta I have on the clear HD it doesn't even recognize it... so yeah it's a mess.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

That seems like a good price for those who are going to update.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, I am a Mac person. However, I will probably upgrade to Snow Leopard or whatever they are calling the upgrade.... 

patrisha


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey. . . .what happened to the link?


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought two Windows 7 Pro licenses for my hubby and me.  Vista hasn't been that bad for us, but we're really looking forward to 7.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> I bought two Windows 7 Pro licenses for my hubby and me. Vista hasn't been that bad for us, but we're really looking forward to 7.


Was there any way to tell how many licenses they have left?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

suicidepact said:


> ...
> I'm on XP Pro on my Mac Book Pro and won't go to Vista, but I did just pre-order Win 7 Home Premium on Amazon. For $50 that's a ridiculous price to not do it, IMHO. I will also be upgrading to Snow Leopard as well.
> 
> BTW- Harvey, the Win 7 resource page isn't working, but the pre-order page is.
> ...


Ah, thanks - I just fixed that link in the OP.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Cindy416 said:


> Was there any way to tell how many licenses they have left?


There is not, and I'm not sure what they mean by "while supplies last"... I think it means they're reserving the right to stop the sale at any point between now and July 11.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Harvey. That makes sense. I was trying to figure out how they could run out of pre-order licenses, other than if they have set a limit, and once it's reached, they are finished. I'd think they'd want to sell a lot of pre-orders while they have the opportunity.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

CS said:


> I have Vista Business 32-Bit, which means I have to go with Win 7 Professional at the very least. Not as attractive in price as Home. I know I could still get Home and do a clean install, but I think an extra $50 is worth it to avoid that hassle.
> 
> Question: Would it be possible to upgrade from Vista 32-bit to Win 7 64-bit, or is that not feasible, more trouble than it's worth, etc.?


My understanding is that you could install Win 7 / 64-bit from a clean install, but if you're going the simpler route and upgrading from Vista 32-bit, you will have to install Win 7 32-bit. I don't believe you can upgrade to 64-bit from a 32-bit version.

This thread is not a direct answer to your question, but has some related info that might be of interest: 
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7itproinstall/thread/82df6697-99ec-4ae5-aa1d-802d294f84d9


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Harvey. That makes sense. I was trying to figure out how they could run out of pre-order licenses, other than if they have set a limit, and once it's reached, they are finished. I'd think they'd want to sell a lot of pre-orders while they have the opportunity.


Yeah, I'm not sure why they would limit it... but I think the early buzz on Win 7 is pretty positive and they expect strong interest. Given that, they may feel they can cut the promotion short and still get good sales at the full price.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I might upgrade if it's better than Vista, which I hated with a passion!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> I might upgrade if it's better than Vista, which I hated with a passion!!!


I love Vista. The only problem I've had with it is that some apps that I've wanted to try won't work with it. (I have the 64-bit, which is a "bit" of a problem when compatibility is an issue.) I know. That was bad.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

From what I read in Amazon Daily, the pre-order is for two weeks in the U.S.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I've got an email that pre-sales are being taken.  I'm not sure if I need it.  Probably won't do it now.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered the upgrade for my Sony Vaio,used the KB link of course


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I figure for the price, why not. I do wonder if after the pre-order period can I change from Home Premium to Professional?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered the upgrade, so far I'm happy with Vista but I figure that great price won't be around for long.  One thing I didn't think of until now and didn't notice is whether or not there are separate versions for 32 bit and 64 bit, I have a 64 bit computer.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> I just ordered the upgrade, so far I'm happy with Vista but I figure that great price won't be around for long. One thing I didn't think of until now and didn't notice is whether or not there are separate versions for 32 bit and 64 bit, I have a 64 bit computer.


I saw information about upgrading to the different versions, and I'm sure that both 32-bit and 64-bit versions were mentioned.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sugar said:


> I went ahead and ordered the upgrade for my Sony Vaio,used the KB link of course


Thank you kindly! I'm re-posting the link here again for y'alls 'page two" convenience.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Unfortunately I hadn't found the KB link prior to ordering, otherwise I would have. If there's a pre-order link for Snow Leopard I'll be sure to hit that first, tho' I don't think Amazon does Mac software.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> I figure for the price, why not. I do wonder if after the pre-order period can I change from Home Premium to Professional?


The price is very good indeed. I'll wait a while before upgrading, let Mr. Gates work out the bugs


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

It is a good price, and I've heard really good things about Win 7 as opposed to Vista. I knew I'd be upgrading, but at this price it's sooner rather than later. Or at least at least committing to upgrading.


----------

